# Tire and Wheel advice -stock 65 GTO



## sdrake (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a restored stock 65 with factory wheels and bias-ply tires. Great for the shows but I want to drive this car a bit.

I'm looking at the the Rally I wheel sets from Ames Performance in either a 15x7, a 15x8, or staggered 8's in the back and 7's in the front. Thoughts here? anyone gone down this path and have any advice?

Now to tires. I'd like a slightly agressive look without getting away from a somewhat factory stance. I'm looking for redline radials. Any advice on size or brand?

thanks to all, 
Scot


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

The car in my picks has those wheels with 255/60/15 rear, and 225/70/15 front. The rear springs were something the previous owner hacked up, and will be replaced this weekend as i install my new rearend. The new springs I picked up will sit a little lower from the looks of it, so hopefully my 255s will still fit. I will post a pic when completed...


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Installed the "convertible" springs, and lowered the rear down about 2". Still plenty of room for the 25/60/15. Here are a couple of pics. I would not mind getting the rear up about an inch, or the front down an inch or so.


----------

